# Uses for old smartphones



## 1%er (Mar 23, 2013)

Over the next few years millions, if not billions of people will replace their smartphone, so what to do with their old ones.

If you can think of something please add them.

Here is a list of some "uses" that I put together for something else and thought maybe someone here would find a useful item on the list.

There are free apps available for all the uses on the list.

A remote IP webcam/security camera with sound

In car gaming device for the kids

Universal remote control

Sat nav/map

Car alarm/locator via GPS

MP3 player

Dashboard/helmet cam

Tracking device

Door alarm

Emergency calls only spare phone (not sure this works in Europe, but in the USA all phones with or without a simcard have access to 911)

Wireless server/router

Voip phone

Test platform for Rom's

Ereader

Alarm clock

Movement/motion detector with alarm


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 24, 2013)

1%er said:
			
		

> Over the next few years millions, if not billions of people will replace their smartphone, so what to do with their old ones.
> 
> If you can think of something please add them.
> 
> ...



The ones that aren't fucked already get refurbished and sold to emerging markets.


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

1%er said:


> Over the next few years millions, if not billions of people will replace their smartphone, so what to do with their old ones.
> 
> If you can think of something please add them.


 
Donate them to charity is the most obvious thing - or you could clutter up your house with unnecessarily with old phones.

http://www.scope.org.uk/shops/recycling-and-donating-goods-our-shops/recycling

http://www.redcross.org.uk/Get-involved/Get-fundraising/Recycle-for-us/Mobile-phone-recycling

http://www.barnardos.org.uk/shop/donating_goods/donate_electrical_goods_charity.htm


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 25, 2013)

was thinking about this the other day, prob makes as much sense to flog it on ebay as still get a couple of hundred for it though wouldn't mind another round the house, mainly just left in the speakers, though do you not need a sim to make all the functions above work?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 25, 2013)

My phone only gets replaced when it stops working.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2013)

Put them together in an aural/visual art installation

Use them to poison wells

Decoys to catch phone thieves

Tie them to elephants' legs as tracking devices

Attach to the bottom of cars as tracking devices

Paperweights


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 25, 2013)

My second newest phone is always kept in case I lose/break the new one.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2013)

I have what would be a perfectly usable if very outdated HTC Desire. I would sell it except that I am locked out of it and cannot remember the password.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 27, 2013)

Not so much smartphones, but I can think of plenty of uses for any old tablets I have lying around in a few years.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 10, 2014)

I gave my HTC Desire to my missus when I upgraded, she had it for a year and half, then gave it to my son. We spent a few days working out how to partition the sd card and flash it with Kit Kat. It's still a decent little phone - and with the sd card partition now has enough memory (the biggest issue with the Desire).

I am trying to get him interested in fiddling about with the technology, rather than just passively buying the latest phone without understanding why he needs to (like 99% of everyone else).

My advice with old smartphones - give them to kids and point them at the xda site to get them flashing and modding.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd quite like an old android phone just for running tune in radio into my stereo off of WiFi.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

I keep mine as a backup. Plus it's a nifty 32GB external hard drive


----------



## Chz (Jun 11, 2014)

We've got enough old phones around that the Desire is now totally surplus to needs. I'd rather keep the San Francisco as the phone for out-of-country guests, as it's got better battery life. Anyone need one? It's got Cyanogen 7.2 on it right now, but it's obviously unlocked and whatnot.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 11, 2014)

I use my old Desire HD in the car as sat nav / MP3 player / tracker


----------



## Idaho (Jun 11, 2014)

Chz said:


> We've got enough old phones around that the Desire is now totally surplus to needs. I'd rather keep the San Francisco as the phone for out-of-country guests, as it's got better battery life. Anyone need one? It's got Cyanogen 7.2 on it right now, but it's obviously unlocked and whatnot.


Yeah I'll have it! I have two more children!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 12, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have what would be a perfectly usable if very outdated HTC Desire. I would sell it except that I am locked out of it and cannot remember the password.


So long as you haven't lost or broken the volume key you can reset it via USB.



Chz said:


> We've got enough old phones around that the Desire is now totally surplus to needs. I'd rather keep the San Francisco as the phone for out-of-country guests, as it's got better battery life. Anyone need one? It's got Cyanogen 7.2 on it right now, but it's obviously unlocked and whatnot.





Idaho said:


> Yeah I'll have it! I have two more children!


Damn, really could have done with that. Currently paying on a 3 contract but can't afford a replacement 3G handset.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 12, 2014)

I quite like the idea of using one as a remote IP webcam/security camera with sound. Stck it up in the corner of your room somewhere and monitor your house while you're not there - they sell webcams for this kind of thing for load of money but smartphones also have cameras and wifi

Is there any specialist guide to doing this?


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I use my old Desire HD in the car as sat nav / MP3 player / tracker



I guess you connect it via wifi to your phone in order to get a signal?


----------



## Idaho (Jun 12, 2014)

Hold the down volume and press the power button. That will boot into recovery mode. You should be able to do a factory reset from there. 


Hocus Eye. said:


> I have what would be a perfectly usable if very outdated HTC Desire. I would sell it except that I am locked out of it and cannot remember the password.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 12, 2014)

zenie said:


> I guess you connect it via wifi to your phone in order to get a signal?


Connect what via wifi?  Only needs GPS for Satnav / tracker


----------



## pogofish (Jun 12, 2014)

I quite like the idea of sculpting with them:


----------

